
For Valentine's Day, Mozilla pen tested smart vibrators and smart beds - robterthaddeus
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2019/02/06/does-your-sex-toy-use-encryption/
======
jstewartmobile
From the bizzaro-world where Firefox is the #1 browser, and there's plenty of
time left to make a victory lap with a bunch of dildos.

